# I just drank Citro-Mag for my prep...



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

BLAH! This is the second time I've had it, last time was about a year ago for a barium enema. Today it was for a colonscopy. It was exceptionally hard to swallow this time. Tomorrow I have to take the Fleet oral laxative. Never took it before, but I can't imagine that it'd be any better. I hope the next few days go by quickly for me, and I hope to god that it helps me. It's ironic that in order to fix a D problem that I have to FORCE so much D. Oh well.


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

I drank the fleet oral laxative today. Holy cow, as bad as the Citro-mag was this was way worse. I couldn't believe how bad it tasted. It was difficult to swallow, and I kept wanting to throw it up instead. Oh well. I followed the directions for a purge and drank as much was needed. The D only lasted a few hours. I drank a lot of liquids, and now I just have to urinate a lot. The D wasn't as bad as I expected, so I hope I didn't take too small of a dose of Fleet


----------



## Melfank (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm glad it wasn't that bad for you. Before they figured out what my pain was all about one thought was obstructed bowel. So I drank that cit-mag. OH my GOSH. I cramped and cramped and I thought at least it will be worth it. But when all was said and done the pain was just worse!! It irritated my IBS something awful... I hurt for days. So I am glad it was not so bad for you..I really think that my symptoms were less before then and have wondered if the cit mag made my problem worse by irritating my colon so bad??Good luck to ya!melissa


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

Mel, I'm really sorry that it made things worse. I hope they can cure you


----------



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a colonoscopy scheduled this Wednesday (June 25) and my doctor wants me to drink Magnesium Citrate in addition to the Nulytely. Based on responses to another post I made, I have decided to ONLY drink the Nulytely because I'm afraid of exactly what you describe--IBS symptoms made worse for days (or even weeks) by so much laxative. Has anyone had his/her symptoms made worse as a result of a Nulytely prep? I mean like pain and diarrhea and bloating that goes on unabated for a long time after you've gotten through the colonoscopy? I can't tell you how afraid I am of this whole thing--both the procedure and the possible aftermath.


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

Lisi, did your doc give you Reglan to take before you start the prep? It really does help.I prepped last night. Took my Reglan, 2 bottles of Mag Citrate and 3/4 gallon of NuLytely.


----------



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

I guess I don't know what Reglan is. What is it and how does it help? Thanks.


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

Reglan cuts down on the nausea & vomiting we sometimes get prepping for a scope. My doc always has me start out with 1 Reglan before I start drinking.Here's a link ... http://www.medicinenet.com/metoclopramide/article.htm


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Lisi, I just had my 1st colonoscopy on Thurs and aftergoing to the bathroom 20+ times (I took Fleet Phospho soda and a Fleet enema the morning of the test) I was back to my normal, IBS self by Saturday. I had D on Fri but I was able to go normally by Sat. (I'm normally IBS C/D) Its true you will be gassy after the test and maybe the day after but just like everyone says, the prep is really the worst part of the whole test. Good luck to you!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I assume we're talking about the stuff in the green bottle that tastes somewhat like a flat Sprite or 7-Up. Though I've only taken it 2 or 3 times, I never did mind the taste -- at least until I finished the bottle. The aftertaste is awful! I have to follow that 12 oz. liquid with another 8 oz. of water. In addition to making me feel like I was about to leak fluid out my belly button or mouth, it left a terrible taste on my mouth and gums. Even worse, it was no more potent or effective than a full dose of milk of magnesia.Just out of curiosity, do people actually have to drink a whole gallon of liquid for the colonoscopy prep? I have heard that, but I don't see how it is humanly possible. I regurgitate if I drink more than 16 oz. water in half an hour.


----------

